# Crotched 3/5/16



## dlague (Mar 7, 2016)

*Crotched Mountain*

*Conditions:*  Dust on boiler plate and thin PP on lower angle terrain

*Trip Report:*

We decided to ski Crotched to support The Ride and Ski Card.  Not a big deal since skiing was going to be free.  However, we were not expecting what we got.  I think using ice skates might have been a better choice.  Considering the rain then the freeze, we knew there was a possibility but we also thought that Crotched would have done better tilling the base.  Probably was so hard that they really could not. If you were willing to commit to the fall line and let it rip then things were OK but even then it got sketchy some times.

One of our sons brought his girlfriend along who technically is a beginner skier or slightly above.  The first run down moonwalk was pretty icy at the intersection of Milky Way  while they continued on Moonwalk we went down Milky Way which was a skating rink.  We then steered down Velocity then worked our way back to Rocket Lift.  Velocity was a little better but had icy patches that made you pay attention.  Once on the lower section of Pluto's Plunge is was great.  The tried Jupiter's Storm which started off fine but where the trail changes pitch it was also a mess.  Once again if you commit to the fall line and break hard where it levels out a bit you were fine.  My wife was not up for that and tried turning and slide on edge a lot.  Nothing at Crotched intimidates my wife but in this case the ice was, not the terrain.  We skied Galaxy to Boulder and that was on OK shape.  Back to my son's girlfriend.  While she was shaken up by her first run and sat it out a bit, she wanted to try it again.  I suggested skiing off Valley Lift and West lift since the lower terrain was not as icy which worked out well for her, however, not what the rest of us were interested in but got us to lunch time.

After lunch, we decided to go different ways with my wife entertaining the newbie and I skied with the boys skiing on something a little more fun.  Pluto's Plunge skied fairly well but was a bit of a mess below Milky Way intersection and progressively got better the further down we went. UFO to Equinox also have icy sections with conditions a bit better to the sides of the trails.  And finally Satellite Summit was scrapped off right from the get go and where the trails intercept where people seemed to stop.  The Telemark Nationals were taking place so that shut down Meteor and the way they had the course exiting it shut down CM Park as well.  Around three, they opened up those areas, however, I was already helping with the Apres Party for The Ride and Ski Card.  However, our kids said the conditions on Meteor were the best of all trails.  My youngest called it saying that they probably gave the racers the best trail.  He also got a little snobby by saying after run two that he liked Colorado skiing much better than New England.  I wanted to smack him for talking like that - told him that he needed to consider the season we are having.

Overall it was OK but I think skiing on my season pass at Cannon would have been the better bet.  I have to look at for the perspective of the money raised for CHaD.

No pics!


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 7, 2016)

Unfortunately you missed a good one at Cannon. Perfect packed powder.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2016)

Yup, total mess on Saturday.  I've skied Crotched probably 20+ times in the past four years and that was easily the worst I've ever seen it.  Conditions are usually pretty reliable there, but they clearly had thrown in the towel for the season at this point.  Not enough business to warrant flipping the fan guns back on. 

Watching the telemark racers was pretty cool.  I had no idea there was such a thing as GS tele racing with mandatory airs.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 7, 2016)

Two reports I've read from local areas to me making me feel a little better about fighting the flu instead of skiing. :???:


----------



## dlague (Mar 7, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Yup, total mess on Saturday.  I've skied Crotched probably 20+ times in the past four years and that was easily the worst I've ever seen it.  Conditions are usually pretty reliable there, but they clearly had thrown in the towel for the season at this point.  Not enough business to warrant flipping the fan guns back on.
> 
> Watching the telemark racers was pretty cool.  I had no idea there was such a thing as GS tele racing with mandatory airs.



I was surprised how empty it was for a Saturday.  We got there around 10:30 ish and still got parking four rows into the parking lot.  The people were non existent.  If that race was not happening then it would have been a ghost town.  Too bad I did not run into you!


----------



## Los (Mar 7, 2016)

dlague said:


> I was surprised how empty it was for a Saturday.  We got there around 10:30 ish and still got parking four rows into the parking lot.  The people were non existent.  If that race was not happening then it would have been a ghost town.



I think they were all at Cannon. It was mobbed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2016)

dlague said:


> I was surprised how empty it was for a Saturday.  We got there around 10:30 ish and still got parking four rows into the parking lot.  The people were non existent.  If that race was not happening then it would have been a ghost town.  Too bad I did not run into you!



No doubt.  Hopefully next time we cross paths.

This was the lodge at 11:30


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 7, 2016)

Given the weather, the surface is well groomed early in the AM.  On weekends, the nice ls. gr. surface last only a few hours.  Today (Mon., Mar. 7), it was nice ls. gr. pretty much all day.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 7, 2016)

joshua segal said:


> Given the weather, the surface is well groomed early in the AM.  On weekends, the nice ls. gr. surface last only a few hours.  Today (Mon., Mar. 7), it was nice ls. gr. pretty much all day.



Any word on whether this coming wknd is it?  Per their events page they have a spring carnival/fling on the 19th.   Have to think they would like to make that


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2016)

joshua segal said:


> Given the weather, the surface is well groomed early in the AM.  On weekends, the nice ls. gr. surface last only a few hours.  Today (Mon., Mar. 7), it was nice ls. gr. pretty much all day.



I'm all for being optimistic and realistic about why conditions are what they are, but the surfaces were garbage by 9:30 in the morning on Saturday.  I usually sing the praises of the grooming and snowmaking at Crotched, they do a phenomenal job. Saturday was indeed awful though.  

Glad it was better today.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 7, 2016)

From Today's snow report:

_We're planning to be open all week, conditions permitting. It's not over yet! Stay tuned for updates on Retro Weekend and the Spring Carnival. We're planning to watch conditions and snowpack this week, then make a decision on dates and plans, etc. Keep the stoke alive!_ 

I'm guessing that they move the event to this weekend.  The recent skier traffic doesn't warrant staying open full time for 2 more weeks, and 60's and 70's then 1" of r#@n on Thurs will eat a shit load of snow this week.  I predict that this weekend will likely be it.  I hope that I'm wrong.  I may be up there one of the next 2 nights.


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 7, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Any word on whether this coming wknd is it?  Per their events page they have a spring carnival/fling on the 19th.   Have to think they would like to make that


The semi-official word is that CM is planning to be open daily thru Mar. 20, with hope to be open Easter Weekend.  Snowguns are off the hill, so if CM makes it, it will be by finding the deep whales and pushing them around. Best chance to remain open is the Rocket and the Valley Chair served trails.  The trails served the west double are getting mighty thin on cover.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 7, 2016)

joshua segal said:


> The semi-official word is that CM is planning to be open daily thru Mar. 20, with hope to be open Easter Weekend.  Snowguns are off the hill, so if CM makes it, it will be by finding the deep whales and pushing them around. Best chance to remain open is the Rocket and the Valley Chair served trails.  The trails served the west double are getting mighty thin on cover.



Planning to be there Sunday with my 3 yo son.  Doing some West lift laps.  I.e. Supernova.  Hopefully it's open because valley lift may be a bit  steeper/traffic than what I have in mind


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 7, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Planning to be there Sunday with my 3 yo son.  Doing some West lift laps.  I.e. Supernova.  Hopefully it's open because valley lift may be a bit  steeper/traffic than what I have in mind


I'd check it before coming - if you think that Galaxy (off the Valley Chair) will be too steep.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 7, 2016)

Galaxy is a little steeper than Super Nova, but the biggest problems with beginning riders are the faster loading speed and the fairly steep off ramp on the Valley lift.


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 8, 2016)

Quietman said:


> Galaxy is a little steeper than Super Nova, but the biggest problems with beginning riders are the faster loading speed and the fairly steep off ramp on the Valley lift.



You can always ask the lift attendant to slow it down for you.  I do it routinely when I am teaching a class.


----------



## dlague (Mar 8, 2016)

Quietman said:


> Galaxy is a little steeper than Super Nova, but the biggest problems with beginning riders are the faster loading speed and the fairly steep off ramp on the Valley lift.



Galaxy is much more interesting, as a green trail as can be, than Super Nova.  Super Nova has some spots that pose problems for snowboarders - I towed a couple Saturday while skiing with our beginner friend.  And I only skied it twice.


----------



## Gforce (Mar 8, 2016)

it should soften up today and tomorrow. I'm looking to get there tomorrow, hopefully the Sun stays out.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 8, 2016)

dlague said:


> Galaxy is much more interesting, as a green trail as can be, than Super Nova.  Super Nova has some spots that pose problems for snowboarders - I towed a couple Saturday while skiing with our beginner friend.  And I only skied it twice.



I like SuperNova vs Galaxy (for my specific purpose this wknd) since you are not cutting down where there are a bunch of trail intersections and you don;t have kids flying past you. I figure the only folks over on SuperNova are true beginners which my 3yo is!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2016)

Beyond intersection on Galaxy you also have people flying down from Jupiter's Storm and other woods on the way back to the base.  Super Nova is much more secluded.  I can see how it could be tough for a snowboarder though.  They don't have the option to skate on the real flat areas.  

As Carter improves, there a few paths through the woods around Super Nova that I see kids who are not much older than him having fun in.  I bet next year he's capable.


----------



## dlague (Mar 8, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Beyond intersection on Galaxy you also have people flying down from Jupiter's Storm and other woods on the way back to the base.  Super Nova is much more secluded.  I can see how it could be tough for a snowboarder though.  They don't have the option to skate on the real flat areas.
> 
> As Carter improves, there a few paths through the woods around Super Nova that I see kids who are not much older than him having fun in.  I bet next year he's capable.



There definitely is more traffic on Galaxy for sure as a run out for other more "difficult" trails that feed into it.


----------



## dlague (Mar 8, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Beyond intersection on Galaxy you also have people flying down from Jupiter's Storm and other woods on the way back to the base.  Super Nova is much more secluded.  I can see how it could be tough for a snowboarder though.  They don't have the option to skate on the real flat areas.
> 
> As Carter improves, there a few paths through the woods around Super Nova that I see kids who are not much older than him having fun in.  I bet next year he's capable.



There definitely is more traffic on Galaxy for sure as a run out for other more "difficult" trails that feed into it.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 9, 2016)

West lift is now closed, so is Super Nova and Comet Drop(poached it tonight and it was still skiable.  Today really took its toll.  They lost a lot of snow between last night and tonight.  I stand by my sad prediction that this weekend will be the end.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2016)

Nuts. I had that feeling on Saturday.  They just never got to even half the normal base depths.

It appeared last week that Meteor had the deepest base. Maybe they can close midweek next week and push some snow around, but I question the point.  The business probably won't be there next week.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 9, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> The business probably won't be there next week.



Employees outnumbered skiers the last 2 nights, that is the main problem.   I still had fun skiing in shorts and the sunset was nice!


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 10, 2016)

Quietman said:


> West lift is now closed, so is Super Nova and Comet Drop(poached it tonight and it was still skiable.  Today really took its toll.  They lost a lot of snow between last night and tonight.  I stand by my sad prediction that this weekend will be the end.



Grrrr. I had a feeling.  Will have to make Galaxy work with the little guy on Sunday


----------



## Gforce (Mar 10, 2016)

Quietman said:


> Employees outnumbered skiers the last 2 nights, that is the main problem.   I still had fun skiing in shorts and the sunset was nice!



I agree with all of this.   Yesterday was great, the boiler plate finally softened up by noon. You could see how little snow that had this season.  I was surprised more people didn't play hooky from work/school considering how epic of a spring day set-up it was and what the forecast looks like from here on out.  The snow pack took a beating by the end of the day, particularly mid mountain on meteor and pluto. grass, rocks, dirt and the occasional Crevice Hazard.   Best way down yesterday was moonwalk-galaxy-big dipper. It was fun.  Sunburned today.


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 10, 2016)

CM was closed today (Thurs. 3/10).  I hiked the hill and took a run before the rain arrived.  Everything east of Velocity looks to be quite skiable and with a little pushing snow around, it should be just fine for the weekend.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 10, 2016)

It would be really nice to see a good amount of skiers coming out if the do the pond skim this weekend!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm heading there tomorrow. Should get there late morning.  Take some runs, have a couple beers and say goodbye for the season if this weekend looks like the fat lady singing.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 10, 2016)

I'd be sure to check the conditions report before heading up. It said that they would access conditions in the morning and decide how to proceed.  I'm not 100% sure that they will open tomorrow as they may use the day to move snow around to prepare for the weekend.  Just saying....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2016)

Will do.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------

